# Draughty leaking habitation door!



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all at Hawes in Wensleydale and have found that in all the wind & rain we are having that we can see daylight through the top left hand corner of our habitation door and the rain is coming in and there is a terrible draught! This is when the door is shut! 
Now I know this has been discussed before but couldn't find it by search but is our door one of the faulty ones that need replacing if so we've had no recall ours is a 2009 model Bolero compact Other than that still perfect van for us!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo,

You have a Hartal door fitted, so the issue will not be the same as the Euramax doors.

It sounds like the door just needs adjustment in the frame, and when closing, it is probably tight in the lower corners, suggesting it needs to be adjusted upwards slightly.

Your dealer will be able to look and confirm this, and make the required adjustments.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Take it back to your supplying Dealer, that is what he is there for to sort out any warranty problems.

Peter


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks guys will do it's due the habitation check soon so will get it adjusted then thanks for the reply


----------

